# [SOLVED] *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...



## bronxdvd (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello...
I am having trouble reformatting my harddrive...
after windows setup starts, when i go to delete my partitions...
it says that there is no disk...?
then when i press delete, or any key rather...

i need help...this is the error log i get...



TECHNICAL INFORMATION:

*** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4, 0x00000000)

*** SETUPDD.sys - ADDRESS F77F5CAD base at F77C9000, DateStamp 41107cf8


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

your issues make me suspect ram problems



run this memory tester for at least two hours

http://www.majorgeeks.com/MemTest_d350.html

here is the bootable floppy disk version of memtest


http://www.majorgeeks.com/Memtest86_d1247.html


the one *above* is for testing within windows

if you need the memtest that burns to a CD / here is that version


http://www.majorgeeks.com/Memtest86_d4226.html


----------



## bronxdvd (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

i already ran memtest...but everything is ok...also ive tried changing hard drives to see if was a hard drive issue but still no luck...=(


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

sata or ide drives


----------



## bronxdvd (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

sata drives


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

you probably need to load a driver with f6 when it asks to enable it to see the drive


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

does your version of windows XP have service pack two included ????


----------



## muligan (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

Mine version has service pack 2...and I am having this problem. Does that mean I have to do something special?


----------



## Deleted090308 (Jan 25, 2007)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

http://support.microsoft.com/?kbid=315335&sd=RMVP


----------



## muligan (Jan 5, 2008)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

I found that link and it didn't help.

Here is what I ended up doing:
- Unplugged power supply from motherboard
- Popped the battery out
- Reversed that order to power back on
- Enter Bios
- Turning off all non essential components in bios
- Changed Sata operation to Combination in bios
- Booted to the XP CD and away I went


----------



## Virul (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: *** STOP: 0x0000008E (0xC0000005, 0xF77F5CAD, 0xF73BA7E4...*

muligan thanks you're a life saver, this problem has been wrecking my head for 2 weeks and you're the only person to suggest resetting SATA operations to combination. worked a treat.


----------

